# How much weight my maltese will gain after being 4 months.



## giselle79

Hi, my maltese boy, Aelius Maximus is seeming to become a real maximus. He is 4 months and a week and is 4 pounds :shocked: but according to his breeder he would be only 5 pounds at full size. He comes from a litter of 2 and his sister was supposed to get bigger at about 6 to 7 pounds. Has any of you have a maltese who weighed 4 pounds at 4 months, which is his/her adult weight.
Maxi is not fat, he's physically fit. Maybe I'll have a real gladiator at home :wub: 
Please any comments, I'm really confused :huh:


----------



## Cosy

It can be difficult to say, but I would guess he may wind up being 6 lbs or so. Once in awhile you will get a dog that barely grows after that age, so he still may only be 5lbs. Maybe the breeder knows something we don't.


----------



## KandiMaltese

My guess is 7 pounds but how big were his parents and grandparents? In any event, I bet he's a doll! Enjoy him!

Andrea


----------



## MandyMc65

My Jax is 17 weeks and 4.5 pounds. My breeder said he'd be closer to 6-6.5 pounds full grown. His mom and dad were both around 5 I think, so we'll just have to wait and see. Either way that is still tiny and I love him!!! :wub:


----------



## carrie

when i got mini she was just under 4lbs at 13 weeks. the last time she was at the vet she was 4.3lbs, i would assume she is around 4.5 now. she's 11 months old.


----------



## Ladysmom

Did you actually see your breeders dogs or are you taking her word for his adult size? Unfortunately, some breeders will tell you a Maltese puppy will not get bigger than five pounds because it's a selling point. People want small Maltese.

It also depends on how reputable your breeder is, how well she knows her lines, and how carefully she is breeding to the Maltese standard. If you buy a puppy from a backyard breeder who is breeding third generation pet shop dogs, for instance, the lines are unknown. 

The Wizard of Claws recently lost lawsuits after people sued them because they thought they were buying puppies who would be "teacups" as adults. The dogs grew larger than the promised size.The court found that since the puppies came from pet shops who get their puppies from puppy mills, their backgrounds were unknown and they couldn't accurately predict adult size.

Even the top breeders can't guarentee adult size, but they can reasonably estimate adult weight based on experience and careful breeding.


----------



## giselle79

Thank you for your comments, I feel better now that :smheat: I know that other malteses pups have slowed down their growth after being 3 months. Actually, Maxi haven't put up a lot in the last 3 weeks, and his daddy was intending to feed him more. Now he'll understand that out baby is normal.


----------



## Ladysmom

> Thank you for your comments, I feel better now that :smheat: I know that other malteses pups have slowed down their growth after being 3 months. Actually, Maxi haven't put up a lot in the last 3 weeks, and his daddy was intending to feed him more. Now he'll understand that out baby is normal. [/B]


Yes, Maxi will grow up to be the size he is genetically supposed to be. Overfeeding or underfeeding him won't change that. As long as he is happy and healthy, size doesn't matter.


----------



## kfarias

:innocent: I have a Maltese named Jack, he was supposed to be about 7lbs, but he weighs 10lbs. I now have another Maltese named Emmett, I had him at the vet today, he is approx 3.5 months and he weighed in today at 3lbs, 12 oz - subtract a huge amount of hair a "trick or treat" t-shirt and his collar. I would assume he was more like 3lbs, 9oz. He probably shouldn't weight more than 6.5lbs full grown, his parents were supposedly 4.5 and 5lbs respectively, but like everyone says, its really a guess, even if an educated one. He still can't circumnavigate the stairs and looks so little next to Jack. I have a feeling he'll be little. It appears that some puppies do slow down at about 4 months and then gain, if any, slowly. With Jack he was like WAPBAMM!! and got so big. I actually had to put him on a diet. [too many treats] however, he was NOT ungainly or portly. But the Vet said he needed to lose a little. 

So I have one at 9lbs now, and one who is 3lbs, but they really play together so well.


----------



## jacksonsmomma

> :innocent: I have a Maltese named Jack, he was supposed to be about 7lbs, but he weighs 10lbs. I now have another Maltese named Emmett, I had him at the vet today, he is approx 3.5 months and he weighed in today at 3lbs, 12 oz - subtract a huge amount of hair a "trick or treat" t-shirt and his collar. I would assume he was more like 3lbs, 9oz. He probably shouldn't weight more than 6.5lbs full grown, his parents were supposedly 4.5 and 5lbs respectively, but like everyone says, its really a guess, even if an educated one. He still can't circumnavigate the stairs and looks so little next to Jack. I have a feeling he'll be little. It appears that some puppies do slow down at about 4 months and then gain, if any, slowly. With Jack he was like WAPBAMM!! and got so big. I actually had to put him on a diet. [too many treats] however, he was NOT ungainly or portly. But the Vet said he needed to lose a little.
> 
> So I have one at 9lbs now, and one who is 3lbs, but they really play together so well.[/B]


I have a maltese named "jack", too. His full name is Jackson, actually - but he's "Jack" most of the time around here. Anyways - he's um...14 weeks (or so?) and weighs 3 lbs even at his last vet visit. Everyone thinks he's much bigger than that - but he has A LOT of hair! He probably is a bit bigger now since the last visit was about 2 weeks ago or so. The breeder told me he would also be around 5-6 lbs - his parents who I met were about that same size, too. His brother of the same litter seemed a bit bigger than Jackson. I will just have to wait and see. I did notice that he's getting MUCH longer and thinning out a bit these months ... but he still is a little chubby around the middle (though I can still feel his ribs comfortably). 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## cmoore04

My baby, Roman, will be 4 months old on the 29th and I weighed him at my moms on thanksgiving and he is exactly 4 pounds. The breeder I got him from said that he would be between 5 and 7 pounds full grown.


----------



## Halobabe99

I have a 4 mo old girl, Lucy, and she just weighed in a 5 pounds! She is tiny but long. She is what she is, but I wish she'd stop growing! Her brother (no genetic relation) is 13 pounds and a real sweetheart. (I'm thinking he may be a Maltipoo?)


----------



## maltese#1fan

My girl Bella is 16 weeks old and weighed 4lbs 4oz at her vet appointment last week. Breeder said she should be around 6lbs full grown, but who knows. We'll love her no matter what her size.


----------



## HalosMommy

Halobabe99 said:


> I have a 4 mo old girl, Lucy, and she just weighed in a 5 pounds! She is tiny but long. She is what she is, but I wish she'd stop growing! Her brother (no genetic relation) is 13 pounds and a real sweetheart. (I'm thinking he may be a Maltipoo?)


Yeah mine weighed 5lbs when he was 6 months...now he is 11lbs and holding. He has a sister that is 4lbs. I wonder does the food I give him contribute to his growth. He isn't fat (well he is healthy)


----------



## Gingerlue

Hello. How big did your maltese end up getting. Was wondering because my girl is running the same. I had her at vet yesterday and she's 4 months and 4.25 pounds.


----------



## kd1212

Tyler was 3.85 at 4 months. At 7-8 months he was 7 pounds and stayed the same weight since. I weigh him once a week.


----------



## charmypoo

This thread is super old! I was going to respond at first but then saw that it was from years ago.

Puppy weights are highly dependent on bloodlines. Sparkle was 2 lbs at 4 months and she finished off at around 3 lbs. Cupcake and Jellybean were around 2.6 lbs at 4 months and then Jellybean started growing faster than Cupcake. Cupcake ended up at around 3.5 lbs and Jellybean at around 4 lbs. However, Jellybean is real chunky and bigger boned. They look relatively the same size. All three are from Chalet de Maltese going back to Marcris bloodlines. They stopped growing at around 10 months.

Moochi at 4 months was about 1 lb and she is 5.5 months at 1.3 lbs. We will see where she lands as I am not familiar with her Korean bloodlines and their pace of growth.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

I recently saw a post on fb. So it doesn't mean it is true, but they had a chart to calculate your maltese weight and it was depending on the weight at 6 weeks. But it also had this little formula at the bottom.


----------



## Nicolepoppy

My Lucy is 4 months and 1 week and weighs 4.5lbs. I still think she is teeny weeny 😊


----------



## Cash

My Amos is 4 months and 1.5 weeks and weighs 5.5 as of today! I never would have thought he would weigh that much!


----------



## Mindi's mom

At 15 weeks Oliver weighed 4 pounds. He weighs 8 pounds at 6 months (before this sickness).


----------

